# Solved: Laptop won't connect to new router



## Aurow (Jun 11, 2011)

Just bought a new Netgear N600 router, hooked up 4 wired computers with no problem and got several wireless devices to hook up without issue. My laptop however, will not give me internet access when accessing the network wirelessly. 

The access is labeled as Local Only, and the network is considered unidentified. Signal strength is excellent, and it reads the name of the new wireless server I created. It prompted me to enter the passphrase, which I did, and now my laptop is stuck on local only.

I tried updating my adaptor drivers but they are all up to date, and I tried to enter my adaptor into the address reservation on the router configuration page using the laptops MAC address and IP address. 

Other laptops in the house were able to connect, so I have to assume the problem is localized on my laptop. Any ideas? thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Disable encryption and MAC Address filtering on the router and try to connect. Assuming success you can probably re-enable encryption and reconnect. If unsuccessful please attach a screen shot of the Networks page of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector and show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Is this a new problem in addition to this ?
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/1001750-periodic-dns-connection-problems-please.html


----------



## Aurow (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes pedroguy this is a problem that followed setting up the new router which tried to fix my earlier problem with internet dropouts.

TerryNet, could you explain a little more what you mean by disabling encryption and MAC address filtering?

Here is the ipconfig /all on my laptop:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Dan>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dan_Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-69-50-05-A1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2486:f12e:acb8:9989%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, June 13, 2011 2:50:01 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, June 14, 2011 2:50:02 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234889833
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-61-5E-65-00-22-69-50-05-A1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-72-7A-26-A5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{FE5793F2-EB6D-4197-A95E-26FE455E0
C18}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{BF915CC9-97A0-4700-BA18-0AB31D1F1
4E2}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Dan>


----------



## Aurow (Jun 11, 2011)

http://forums.techguy.org/data:image/png;base64,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****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


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Here is what we know about this wireless adapter.
Notice that it seems to boil down to either an encryption problem or a device driver issue.
Since you indicated that you already entered the mac address of the pc into the router,you just might go back and disable mac address filtering anyway to eliminate that possibility.
Disabling encryption is done on your router.Your user's manual should be helpful for that info.
If that works then we probably would suggest starting with wep encrpytion and if that works see if you can enable wpa at a minumum.
Courtesy of ETAF and Terrynet on the Networking Forum:

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Atheros AR5007EG & AR5007 
We have recently been seeing a lot of problems with the above adapters over the last few months, mainly concerning WPA and WPA2 encryption and windows Vista.

The adapter gets an IP configuration, and shows as connected, but communication is non-existent or sporadic.

Log into the Router and disable the wireless security and see if you are now able to connect to the internet and surf OK. 
--- Please post back here if that works or does not work.

Here are a number of possible solutions

--- 1) In Device Manager right click on the wireless adapter and "update driver." That apparently has worked for some posters.

--- 2) Download and install the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site support section, as some manufactures, appear to now have a working driver available. 
Toshiba - update has worked for some PCs
HP The latest HP Atheros driver dated Sept 2010 has fixed the issue - so check the driver date, However, that does NOT apply to all HPs / Compaqs machines
- the poster did an online scan for driver updates on the HP website here HP Product Detection which resulted in a solution. Solved: Can't connect to internet wirelessly - Atheros AR5007 Wifi through Clear Comm - Tech Support Guy Forums

If you can post the Make and EXACT model of your PC here, along with the windows version you have and we will see if we can find the driver and will post a link as a reply here.

--- 3) On one occasion re-setting the router back to factory default and re-configuring the router settings has resolved the issue

--- 4) A few posters here with the same issue have found that the driver from this site ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows resolved the issue
http://www.atheros.cz/
Threads are here 
Solved: Public Network - Access: Local Only (Please help!) - Tech Support Guy Forums
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/983081-solved-public-network-access-local.html
Solved: NetGear WNDR3700 Incompatibilty W/ Atheros AR5700 - Tech Support Guy Forums
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/981134-solved-netgear-wndr3700-incompatibilty-w.html
Solved: Local connection only when connected to secured wirless - Tech Support Guy Forums
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/988283-solved-local-connection-only-when.html
Solved: Unidentified Network - Tech Support Guy Forums
Unidentified Network
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/984731-solved-unidentified-network.html

I do NOT know anything about the site mentioned ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows
http://www.atheros.cz/

However, if you do decide to try the driver, Please let us know the outcome

Direct link to the drivers are below
You only need to click on the green download button labelled " click to download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started

AR5007
Vista 32 Bit
Drivers for Atheros AR5007 and Windows Vista
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=21&system=3
Although this driver has shown up in BSODs (Blue Screen Of Death) on Vista SP2 systems, usually conflicting with updated Vista OS drivers like netio.sys, tcpip.sys and other networking related drivers.

AR5007EG
Vista 32 Bit
Drivers for Atheros AR5007EG and Windows Vista
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=22&system=3

Assuming that after all the above the wireless still does not connect to the internet, all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Since you have an IP configuration assigned dynamically you needn't worry about MAC Address filtering.

The following was put together mostly by *etaf* with a little help from me.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Atheros AR5007EG & AR5007 *
We have recently been seeing a lot of problems with the above adapters over the last few months, mainly concerning WPA and WPA2 encryption and windows Vista.

The adapter gets an IP configuration, and shows as connected, but communication is non-existent or sporadic.
*
Log into the Router and disable the wireless security and see if you are now able to connect to the internet and surf OK. 
--- Please post back here if that works or does not work.*

*Here are a number of possible solutions*

*--- 1) * In Device Manager right click on the wireless adapter and "update driver." That apparently has worked for some posters.

*--- 2) * Download and install the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site support section, as some manufactures, appear to now have a working driver available. 
*Toshiba* - update has worked for some PCs
*HP* The latest HP Atheros driver dated Sept 2010 has fixed the issue - so check the driver date, However, that does * NOT * apply to all HPs / Compaqs machines
- the poster did an online scan for driver updates on the HP website here HP Product Detection which resulted in a solution. Solved: Can't connect to internet wirelessly - Atheros AR5007 Wifi through Clear Comm - Tech Support Guy Forums

If you can post the Make and *EXACT* model of your PC here, along with the windows version you have and we will see if we can find the driver and will post a link as a reply here.

*--- 3) * On one occasion re-setting the router back to factory default and re-configuring the router settings has resolved the issue

*--- 4) * A few posters here with the same issue have found that the driver from this site ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows resolved the issue
Threads are here 
Solved: Public Network - Access: Local Only (Please help!) - Tech Support Guy Forums
Solved: NetGear WNDR3700 Incompatibilty W/ Atheros AR5700 - Tech Support Guy Forums
Solved: Local connection only when connected to secured wirless - Tech Support Guy Forums
Solved: Unidentified Network - Tech Support Guy Forums
Unidentified Network

I do *NOT* know anything about the site mentioned ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows

However, if you do decide to try the driver, * Please let us know the outcome *

Direct link to the drivers are below
You only need to click on the green download button labelled " click to download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started

*AR5007*
Vista 32 Bit
Drivers for Atheros AR5007 and Windows Vista
Although this driver has shown up in BSODs (*B*lue *S*creen *O*f *D*eath) on Vista SP2 systems, usually conflicting with updated Vista OS drivers like netio.sys, tcpip.sys and other networking related drivers.

*AR5007EG*
Vista 32 Bit
Drivers for Atheros AR5007EG and Windows Vista

Assuming that after all the above the wireless still does not connect to the internet, all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card.

You might also bug your laptop's tech support about the problem--maybe people can put pressure on Atheros to find a fix.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Late again.  But mine's more colorful. Does that count for anything?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Of course it does.I defer to your graphics ability and advanced experience.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

And FYI;Your ipconfig /all seems to indicate a working wireless connection.
Can you please provide us with the Xirrus data that Terry requested,as well as results of the following pings:
From a Johnwill post on the Networking Forum


Try these simple tests.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:




PING 192.168.1.4

PING 192.168.1.1


PING 8.8.8.8

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

IF you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Aurow (Jun 11, 2011)

Called tech support, apparently Vista OS isn't able to communicate through WPA security, so I adjusted it to WEP and set the rate to 54mbs instead of 300mbs, solved the problem for me


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Humm>That's strange.The settings would be adapter related.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Vista in general does better with WPA and WPA2 than with WEP. It is your adapter that is causing your problem.


----------

